# Blue Diamond / Chocolate Neocaridina Project



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

In April I got some blue diamond Juvies from Shrimp Fever (great store btw first time visiting from West end)
I have put them in my 10G where my Yellow Neocaridina used to be and refused to breed. I had plans to redo this tank but they were so small I was worried I will suck them in with water or something so I left it unchanged.

Two months have past and now they are all pretty much adults. As I was explained and red with this specific gene pool it's common that shrimplets are mixed dark blue and brown so mine grew up to be mixed as well even though they were from different stock at the store

I have left them all together few chocolate ones few dark blue and few light blue ones.

To my surprise I noticed few small shrimplets swimming recently and my other three females berried (kind of hard to spot on such a dark shrimp). Only problem they may turn out to be wild coloration as they seem light brown at this time. I was told since the chocolate and blue diamond are basically the same gene they shouldn't revert back to their wild coloration so will see how they will turn out once they mature up and few other females have baby shrimp.

Few pics included to show off different colours, hard to focus on this half moon tank so maybe I'll have more luck next time.


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

I got shrimp from the same tank at Shrimpfever a few months back. You`ll be amazed at the variety of colours that you`ll find. I tried to sort the babies according to colour type...rilies, dark blue, brown....etc....but I don`t have enough tanks...LOL! I just ended-up keeping a mixed tank and enjoyed the variety.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

I also have a tank of blue diamonds, mine have not had any blue diamond babies, out of over 100 babies from 2 moms. They are all pale brown clear (wild type) and a few a very faint blue splotch - but nothing like the parents.

Blue diamonds are not a stable line, well atleast not the ones I got!

Hopefully you have better luck then me.


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

deepblue3 said:


> I also have a tank of blue diamonds, mine have not had any blue diamond babies, out of over 100 babies from 2 moms. They are all pale brown clear (wild type) and a few a very faint blue splotch - but nothing like the parents.
> 
> Blue diamonds are not a stable line, well atleast not the ones I got!
> 
> Hopefully you have better luck then me.


Wow! That sucks deepblue. I've had the opposite luck. Most of mine have been blue diamonds. There have been a few blue rilis and an assortment of wild type and dark browns and wild type with stripes. Just saw a bunch of new hatchlings so waiting to see what look like.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

So it has been over a month and I had some shrimplets get bigger and show more colour now.
It seems I'm getting dark browns and dark blue/navy colour ones. Few light brown ones and couple that have patches not huge outcome I think lot of shrimplets didn't make it from the batch plus this tank needs to be redone.

Definitely lot of variety, I'm contemplating on splitting browns from the dark blue ones but not sure if I wan't to start 4th tank.


----------

